# clacking noise over broken pavement



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Dealership Confusion...Questions... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...I took my new GTO to my trusted mechanics shop and had them replace the Mobil 1 with fresh Mobil 1 (my car has been sitting on the lot for over a year) and add a K&N oil filter and a "GM" magnetic drain plug I picked up at the local Chevy Dealer (closer than the Pontiac Dealer)...
After the oil change, they tell me I have an oil leak and should take it back to the dealer...after a week I ask mechanic to see if they can tell me exactly where the leak is...they tell me it is the oil pan...wonderful...
I make an appointment with the Dealership to get the oil pan repaired/replaced...gasket...whatever along with them checking for a sometime metal on metal sound going over slight bumps...
Dealership calls me and tells me that the K&N filter is leaking and since it isn't a stock part...nor is the oil pan bolt (magnetic) they can't warranty it (understandable)...they tell me the "clunk" is the rear strut mounts getting fixed under warranty...
I pick up the car yesterday after authorizing them to change the oil AGAIN and replace the filter because then I will have a starting point and should it STILL leak, I will know it is a warranty issue and not an issue with my mechanics...
At the Dealership, they show me the work order...the "clunk" was the FRONT struts and they have a GM bulliten and have flipped the front strut springs as the Dealership mechanic found metal on metal contact...the oil leak was from the magnetic drain bolt...and that was replaced under warranty...I "paid" for an oil change and filter...
A few blocks from the dealership, I hit a series of bumps in the road and there is the metal sound...sounds kind of like dinner plates clacking together...
So...that was nice...anyone else have problems with the magnetic drain bolt or figure out what this clacking-thunk might be??? 
I have done the search but there are SO many different ideas as to what this could be...I am going to remove the spare and those red "chocks" to see if that might be it...
thanks for any help...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I took the spare and the chocks out of the trunk to see if that was it...nope...only happens sometimes when going slowly over broken pavement...I checked the rear muffler hangers...the red rubber (I have the SAP/Magnaflows) look stretched out on the left rear hanger but I cannot get them to make the same noise...I don't see any more oil leaking so that is a plus...they did show contact of a metal to metal nature on the front struts...I will need to call them on this "dish clacking" noise on slow runs on broken pavement...
Bill


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

silversport said:


> I took the spare and the chocks out of the trunk to see if that was it...nope...only happens sometimes when going slowly over broken pavement...I checked the rear muffler hangers...the red rubber (I have the SAP/Magnaflows) look stretched out on the left rear hanger but I cannot get them to make the same noise...I don't see any more oil leaking so that is a plus...they did show contact of a metal to metal nature on the front struts...I will need to call them on this "dish clacking" noise on slow runs on broken pavement...
> Bill



I had an 06 the front struts were replaced 5 times seems to be an issue with the 06 or maby it was just mine who knows
Jaymz


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought an 06 back in June of last year. I drove it for 3 months with the struts giving me a symphony orchestra of failure but if you don't know what to listen for, you won't catch it. I read on this awesome forum about the crappy strut job. I took my goat into the dealer, they told me I had the worst case of strut blow out they had ever seen (and this is my daily driver, I own no other car) and had her in the shop 10 long days while I drove a 4 cylinder Chevy Malibu for a rental on GM's bill... The bottom line is, if you got an '06, the McPherson struts are JUNK. GM will pay to give you the Monroes for free. (I may have this screwed up, all I know is that they both start with M and one is good and the other will kill you, do your own research). They don't advertise it, but they will swap them out. Also, if you have the '06, our friends across the pond screwed the '06 owners as far as the center dash JHP oil pressure and volt meter factory gauges go. If your build is January of '06 or later (late '05's but is still an '06 model number, you're good). If you are February through May of '06 you are screwed, no plug ins under the dash for your $480 gauges.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I am CERTAIN this is the problem that I had and got FIXED. I will write exactly what it says on my invoice so you can have it checked out.

"Customer states clang from L/rear while driving, possible E-brake adjustment. Springs on rear P brake shoes misaligned. Remove rear rotors and reposition rear parking brake shoes"

PROBLEM SOLVED.

I used to describe it as a crushed soup can being smashed against a strut tower when hitting a bump. But your dish-clanging description works too. I hope this solves your problem, I dealt with it for awhile and was embarassed.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTOJon,
That sounds like that may be it...thanks all,
Bill


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

hey check your REAR STOCK BUSHINGS was reading something about the strut rub saw this and remembered your post about a clunking noise over bumps. If you still have this problem, check it out.:seeya: 

Try this link, don't know if it will work:
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2640527280054308893hWWytj




if not it says...
OEM Rear Shock bushing damage

This 2006 GTO had a clunking noise in the back end under bumps. The bushing is damaged and the shock was contacting the body and under a bump, would have shock contact with the body.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for that as well...I told them the sound was from the back and they inverted the front springs as one of these was making contact with metal...bet they thought they had it licked...
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Funny..... Every oil change I have had since buying my car... I had the dealer do. I bring them the oil and filter and they just charge me 14.99 or LESS to change it... Every filter installed has been a K&N. If this was a warranty issue they would refuse to put it on....Your dealer would be less than honest when saying a K&N would void a warranty claim. IF they say that.... what else are they less than honest about? *


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTOJon said:


> I am CERTAIN this is the problem that I had and got FIXED. I will write exactly what it says on my invoice so you can have it checked out.
> 
> "Customer states clang from L/rear while driving, possible E-brake adjustment. Springs on rear P brake shoes misaligned. Remove rear rotors and reposition rear parking brake shoes"
> 
> ...


Jon,
My GTO is at the dealership right now for this and still a slight oil leak...when I told them of your diagnosis, they looked at me like I had three heads...:willy: ...hopefully, they will look into it and this will be my fix as well...keeping my fingers crossed, believing in miracles from the dealership... ...thanks,
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTOJon:
Early results are in...picked my GTO up an hour ago and so far, no rattle from the driver's side rear...service paperwork said brake shoes on both sides tightened VIA screws for loose shoes...rotors were removed to access the shoes...thanks, you nailed it!
Bill


----------

